# The Ghost of Toronto!



## habsfan93 (Nov 22, 2008)

Snapped this on a drizzling night near a church in Toronto. Got a drop of water on the lens, but the with the light, the shape looks eerily like a ghost.

Needless to say, at first, I was a little creeped out when this popped up on the LCD after the shot.


----------



## jwhphoto (Nov 22, 2008)

Post the pic?


----------



## flipsy (Nov 22, 2008)

where is the pic?

OK; it is a ghost, so we cannot see it, right?


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 22, 2008)

That's why it's a "ghost" pic! LOL


----------



## habsfan93 (Nov 22, 2008)

Apologies! Should be up now.


----------



## Synnove (Nov 22, 2008)

Oh, it does look like an apparition of some sort.  Very neat.


----------



## icassell (Nov 22, 2008)

Is that Anti?


----------



## TwoRails (Nov 22, 2008)

Neat shot.  Does have a "what the heck is that?" feel to it


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 22, 2008)

icassell said:


> Is that Anti?


Oh, nice! Calling me a white blob now, are we?  :raisedbrow:







freaky effect, habsfan!


----------



## Chiller (Nov 22, 2008)

That is too cool.


----------



## icassell (Nov 22, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> Oh, nice! Calling me a white blob now, are we?  :raisedbrow:




Nah, never! ... Just thought of you as spirited


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 22, 2008)

Good recovery!!  :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 22, 2008)

That drop of water was quite nice to you, taking up this shape! You might have got a blooper out of it, but no, you didn't: you now got the one and only photo of The Ghost Of Toronto! :cheer:


----------



## rom4n301 (Nov 22, 2008)

haha cool shot


----------

